# Titles for these Demons/Devils?



## Knightfall (Nov 3, 2003)

What can people tell me about these demons and devils. Specifically, what title would/do you give them (i.e. Graz'zt, The Dark Prince) in your campaigns? All demons and devils statted out in a D&D reference are listed with given title(s), if any were given. (Hopefully I didn't miss any  .)

I know Baphomet is the patron of minotaurs and Yeenoghu is the patron of gnolls and I've heard of most of the major demon princes and archdevils but I'm unsure of the history of some of the lesser ones. Specifically, the history of them throughout the different editions and whether or not a specific demon or devil has a history in the Real World.

I'm hoping Sep stops by this thread and gives some major insight into these powerful evil creatures. I'm trying to decide which demons/devils to power up in my campaign (i.e. deify). 

*Demons*
Abaddon (AotA~) - The Destroyer, Minister of Death and Havoc, Lord of the Bottomless Pit, King of Locusts
Abraxas (AotA~) - The Supreme Unknown, King of Pleroma
Alvarus (DotF) - 
Alzrius (BoVD/DotF) - The Living Flame, Demon Prince
Anarazel (AotA~) - Guardian of a Thousand Faces, Ruler of the Caves of Chaos
Astaroth (AotA~) - Diabolus, Lord of the Terminal Archive
Azazel (AotA~) - Guardian of the Goat, King of Maldinach, The Desert of Broken Dreams
Azidahaka (AotA~) - The Dragon of the Lie, Prince of Sraosha

Baphomet (BoVD/DotF/OHG***) - Demon Prince of Minotaurs
Behemoth (AotA~) - The Great Beast, Lord of Duidan

Darkness Given Hunger (BoVD) - Servant of Juiblex
Decarabia (AotA~) - Sovereign of the Seventy-Seven Airs, Queen of the Landless Aerie
Demogorgon (BoVD/DotF/OHG***) – Lord of all that Swims in Darkness, Prince of Demons

Eldanoth (DotF) - Demon Prince
Eligor (AotA~) - The Goodly Knight, Duke of the Endless Lists
Eurynomus (AotA~) - The Corpse Eater (unaligned)

Flauros (AotA~) - The Son of Suns, King of the Bloodprye Fields
Fraz Urblu (BoVD/DotF) – Demon Prince of Deception

Gamigin (AotA~) - The Soulcounter, Master of the Jagged Tor of Final Reckoning
Graz’zt (BoVD) - The Dark Prince

Haagenti (AotA~) - The Ultimate Alchemist, Prince of Cerebulim, The Heremetic Horizon

Ipos (AotA~) - Lord of Masques, Duke of the Festive Everlasting

Juiblex (BoVD/DotF/OHG***) - The Faceless Lord

Kadasha (YMAF*) - Servant of Rhyxali
Kaxathros (DuMag#45) - 
Kostchtchie (BoVD/DotF/OHG***) - Demon Prince of Frost Giants, The Violent Winter

Lissa'aera (BoVD/DotF) - Demon Prince
Lupercio (BoVD/DotF) - Demon Prince
Lynkhab (BoVD/DotF) - Demon Prince

Malohin (AotA~) - The Strangler (unaligned)
Marbas (AotA~) - Master of Fetid Change, Lord of the Soaking Canyon of Malignancy
Merihim (AotA~) - Guardian, General, Confidant and Science Project of Marbas

Nocticula (AotA~) - Princess of Moonlight, Queen of Ablinikarn, The Evershifting Vale

Orcus/Tenebrous (BoVD) - Demon Prince of the Undead

Pazuzu (YMAF*) - Demon Prince of the Lower Aerial Kingdoms, Prince of the Air

Rahu (AotA~) - The Tormentor, Surgeon of Azidahaka
Raum (AotA~) - Harbringer of the Apocalypse, Prince of Dizalakine, the Gate of Entropy
Reluhantis (DotF) - Servant of Graz’zt
Rhyxali (YMAF*) - Demon Princess of Shadow

Sabnach (AotA~) - The Wormwood Protector, Lord of Restarion, The Rotting Palace
Seere (AotA~) - Patrol of Portals, King of the Final Highway
Sess’innek (OHG***) - Demon Prince of Lizard Kings, Lord of Dominance
Severik (BoVD) - Commander, Servant of Demogorgon
Shax (AotA~) - The Great Crippling Gaze, Master of Charnelhome
Shiggarreb (AotA~) - (unaligned)
Socothbenoth (AotA~) - Patron of the Tents and Tabernacles of the Daughters, Prince of the Cathedral Thelemic

Turaglas (DrMag#312) - The Hunger Eternal, The Devourer, The Ebon Maw

Unhath (BoVD) - Servant of Graz’zt

Vepar (AotA~) - Master of Angry Waters, King of Kolopan, The Seething Passage
Verin (BoVD/DotF) - Demon Prince
Viractuth (YMAF*) – Keeper of the Library, The Sorceress, Servant of Rhyxali
Vucarik (BoVD/DotF) - Demon of Chains, Demon Prince

Yattara (BoVD) - Commander, Servant of Graz’zt
Yeenoghu (BoVD/DotF/OHG***) - Demon Prince of Gnolls, The King of the Ghouls

Zuggtmoy (?) - Demon Princess of Fungi
Zragak/Zargon (B4~~) - Demon Lord of Bloody Death, The One-Eyed Fiend, The Slime in the Darkness, The Tentacled Worm

*Devils*
Abezi-Thibod (NH**) - Outer Circle (Baalzebul)
Abigor (NH**) - Commander, Duke of Maladomini, Inner Circle (Baalzebul)
Aello (NH**) - Outer Circle (Malagard)
Adramlech (NH**) - High Chancellor of Baator, Keeper of Records, Inner Circle (Asmodeus)
Adonides (NH**) - Steward, Inner Circle (Mephistopheles)
Agares (NH**) - Commander, Outer Circle (Levistus)
Agrath (NH**) - Outer Circle (Asmodeus)
Akoman (NH**) - Outer Circle (Asmodeus)
Alastor (NH**) - Executioner, The Grim, Inner Circle (Asmodeus)
Alecto (NH**) - Duke of Phlegethos, Subordinate of Fierana
Alocer (NH**) - Iron Duke of Dis, Outer Circle (Dispater)
Aluqu (NH**) - Outer Circle (Malagard)
Arioch (NH**) - Avenger of Dis, Iron Duke of Dis, Inner Circle (Dispater)
Amaymon (NH**) - Prince of the North, Inner Circle (Bel)
Amduscias (NH**) - Horned Duke, Inner Circle (Bel)
Amitiel (NH**) - Outer Circle (Baalzebul)
Amnizu, the (NH**) - Judges, Spies, Outer Circle (Levistus)
Amon (YMAF*) - Commander, Deposed Duke of Stygia, The Winter Wolf, The Wolf, Outer Circle (Levistus)
Andrealphus (NH**) - Duke of Lust, The Shining One, Inner Circle (Belial)
Antaia (NH**) - The Witch Queen, Outer Circle (Belial)
Antilia (BoVD) - Daughter of Mephistopheles
Anxrab-bas (NH**) - Outer Circle (Mephistopheles), Deceased (?)
Ariel (NH**) - Lord of Torture, Outer Circle (Belial)
Asmodeus (BoVD) - Being of Judgement, Emperor of Baator, Great Beast that is Called Dragon, Deceiver of ations, Despoiler of Worlds, Destroyer of Kings, Father Lies, Lord of the Ninth, Prince of Darkness, Ruler of Nessus, The Dark Lord of Nessus, The Dark One, The Overlord, The Raging Fiend, The Wyrm

Baaalzephon (NH**) - Member of the Dark Eight, Prime Minister, Master of Baator, Inner Circle (Dispater), Subordinate of Adramalech
Baalberith (NH**) - Majordomo, Outer Circle (Asmodeus), Subordinate of Adramalech
Baalug (NH**) - The Gatekeeper, Outer Circle (Dispater)
Baalzebul/Beelzebub (BoVD/NH**) - Archduke of Maladomini, Crafty One, Lord of the Flies, Lord of the Seventh, Ruler of Maladomini, The Fallen, The Slug Archduke
Baaphel (NH**) - Duke of Phlegethros, Commander, Inner Circle (Belial)
Baalphegor (NH**) - Consort of Mephistopheles
Bael (NH**) - Duke of Minauros, Outer Circle (Mammon)
Baftis (NH**) - Consort of Baalzebul
Balan (NH**) - Commander, Master of the Hunt, The Angel of Poison, Inner Circle (Belial)
Balzecue (NH**) - Outer Circle (Malagard)
Barbas (NH**) - Chamberlain, Inner Circle (Mephistopheles)
Barbatos (NH**) - Marshall, Inner Circle (Baalzebul)
Bar Shalmon (NH**) - Outer Circle (Asmodeus)
Bathym (NH**) - Commander, Giver of Knowledge, Inner Circle (Belial)
Bechard (NH**) - Outer Circle (Mephistopheles), Deceased (?)
Bel (BoVD/NH**) - Lord of the First, Prince of the Blood, Ruler of Avernus, The Thunderer, Warlord of Avernus
Bele (NH**) - Justiciar, Inner Circle (Mephistopheles)
Belgephon (NH**) - Master of Mount Erebus, Outer Circle (Belial)
Belial (BoVD/NH**) - Lord of the Fourth, Lord of Pain and Suffering, Ruler of Phelgethos, The Fiery Tempered Witch, The Handsome Man, The Unbowed One of Phelgethos, The Worthless One, Subordinate of Lucifer
Belphagon (NH**) - Former Subordinate of Mephistopheles, Deceased
Belphegor (NH**) - Outer Circle (Bel)
Bensozia (NH**) - Consort of Baalzebul & Asmodeus, Deceased (killed by Levitus)
Bethage (NH**) - Commander, Outer Circle (Malagard)
Biffant (NH**) - Iron Duke of Dis, Provost, Inner Circle (Dispater)
Bifrons (NH**) - Former Duke of Cania, Former Subordinate of Mephistopheles, Deceased
Bileth (NH**) - Lady of Nightmares, Tribune, Inner Circle (Malagard)
Biliavn (NH**) - Outer Circle (Baalzebul)
Bitru (NH**) - Iron Duke of Dis, Outer Circle (Dispater)
Bis (NH**) - Outer Circle (Malagard)
Bleg (NH**) - Subordinate of Geryon
Bouge (NH**) - Iron Duke of Dis, Outer Circle (Dispater)
Buer (NH**) - Commander, Outer Circle (Asmodeus)
Buldumech (NH**) - Outer Circle (Mephistopheles), Deceased (?)
Bune (NH**) - Commander, Duke of Eloquence, Inner Circle (Asmodeus)

Caarcrinolaas (NH**) - Lord of the 7th Quarter, Outer Circle (Mammon)
Carniveau (NH**) - Subordinate of Moloch
Celaeno (NH**) - Outer Circle (Malagard)
Chamo (NH**) - Duke of Phlegethros, Legate, Inner Circle (Belial)
Corin (NH**) - Member of the Dark Eight, Spymaster, Subordinate of Martinet, Subordinate of Phongor
Cozbi (NH**) - Consort of Geryon
Cozbinaer (NH**) - Subordinate of Geryon

Dagon (NH**) - The Warden of the Stygian Depths, Inner Circle (Levistus)
Dagos (NH**) - Member of the Dark Eight, Marshall of the Pits, Subordinate of Adramalech
Dispater (BoVD/NH**) - Far-Seeing, Great Caeser of the Black Iron Prison, Lord of the Second, Magisterial, Prince of Shades, Ruler of Dis, The Wise, Unseen One
Druj (NH**) - Outer Circle (Asmodeus)

Elivisa (NH**) - Daughter of Dis, Disdottir, The Maiden of Iron, Inner Circle (Dispater)
Erridon Alaka (BoVD) - Servant of Levistus
Ephillu (NH**) - Subordinate of Geryon
Euryale (NH**) - Outer Circle (Malagard)
Exirion (NH**) - Chief Justice of Leviathan, Inner Circle (Levistus)
Ezegul (NH**) - Outer Circle (Mephistopheles), Deceased (?)

Fecor (NH**) - Commander, Outer Circle (Levistus)
Fierana/Fierna (BoVD/NH**) - Lord of the Fourth, Mistress of Vengence, Ruler of Phelgethos, The Fury of Phelgethos
Fierana/Fierna (BoVD/NH**) - Lord of the Fourth, Mistress of Vengence, Ruler of Phelgethos, The Fury of Phelgethos
Flauros (NH**) - Outer Circle (Baalzebul)
Flayer, the (NH**) - Subordinate of Moloch
Fleurety (NH**) - Outer Circle (Baalzebul)
Focalor (NH**) - Seneschal to Mammon, Inner Circle (Mammon)
Frauenzorn (NH**) - Woman's Wrath, Subordinate of Fierana
Furcas (NH**) - Member of the Dark Eight, Minister of Mortal Relations

Gadreel (NH**) - Outer Circle (Baalzebul)
Gazra (BoVD) - Commander, Governor of Abriymoch, Subordinate of Fierana, Inner Circle (Belial)
Gaziel (NH**) - Commander, Outer Circle (Belial)
Gerson (NH**) - Prince of the East, Inner Circle (Bel)
Geryon (YMAF*/NH**) - Deposed Lord of the Fifth, Lord of the Filth, The Beast, The Great Serpent, The Serpentine Lord, The Wild Beast, Inner Circle (Levistus)
Glasya (BoVD/DotF/NH**) - Asmodeus' Daughter, Consort of Minauros, Former Consort of Mammon, Outer Circle (Asmodeus)
Goap (NH**) - Prince of the West, Inner Circle (Bel)
Gorson (NH**) - 2nd General of Mammon's Army, Bailiff of Geryon & Baalzebul, The Blood Duke, The Lion, Inner Circle (Mammon), Inner Circle (Levistus), Inner Circle (Baalzebul)
Guland (NH**) - Outer Circle (Mephistopheles), Deceased(?)
Gurdansk (NH**) - Subordinate of Geryon

Hadriel (NH**) - Duchess of Domination, Inner Circle (Mephistopheles)
Hazzael (NH**) - Outer Circle (Asmodeus)
Heji (NH**) - The Tiefling King, Outer Circle (Dispater)
Herobaal (NH**) - Subordinate of Moloch
Herodias (NH**) - Magistrate, Inner Circle (Levistus)
Hutijin (NH**) - Commander, Duke of Cania, Inner Circle (Mephistopheles)

Iblis (NH**) - Duke of Pride, Outer Circle (Bel)

Jalie Squarefoot (NH**) - The Lich Fiend, Inner Circle (Mephistopheles)

Karina (NH**) - Outer Circle (Malagard)
Kri'ik (NH**) - Outer Circle (Dispater)
Krikaalon/Christanon (NH**) - Subordinate of Geryon
Kelaino (NH**) - Outer Circle (Malagard)

Lel (NH**) - Marquise of the Night, Lilam (Daughter of Malagard), Inner Circle (Malagard)
Lelaino (NH**) - Outer Circle (Malagard)
Levistus (BoVD/DotF/NH**) - The Blind Dragon, Crooked Serpent, The Enfolded One, King of the Proud, Leviathan the Slant Serpent, Leviathan the Tortuous Serpent, Lord of the Fifth, Ruler of Stygia, Sovereign Power, The Mindstealer
Lazariel (NH**) - Outer Circle (Baalzebul)
Lilis (NH**) - Consort of Dispater, Iron Duchess
Lucifer (NH**) - Bright Lord of Nessus, Prince of Darkness, Prince of Lies, The Adversary, The Lightbearer, The Oldest Flame, The Prince of Light, Star of Morning

Machalas (NH**) - Commander, Outer Circle (Levistus)
Malachlabra (NH**) - Daughter of Dispater, Inner Circle (Dispater)
Malagard/Lamagard/Lilith (BoVD/DotF/NH**) - Lord of the Sixth, Queen of the Night, Ruler of Malbolge, The Hag Countess
Maliku, the (NH**) - Moloch's Advisors, Subordinate of Moloch
Malgrin (NH**) - Duke of Unlife, Inner Circle (Bel)
Malphas (NH**) - The Dark Raven of Avernus, Inner Circle (Bel)
Mammon (BoVD/DotF) - Lord of the Third, Ruler of Minauros, Viscount of Minauros
Martinet (BoVD/DotF/NH**) - Constable of Baator, Inner Circle (Asmodeus)
Megaera (NH**) - Duke of Phlegethos, Subordinate of Fierana
Melchion (NH**) - Commander, Outer Circle (Mammon)
Mephistopheles (BoVD/DotF/NH**) - Baron of Cania, Lord of Hellfire, Lord of Hellfrost, Lord of the Eighth, Lover of Darkness, Ruler of Cania, The Cold Lord, The Lord of No Mercy, The Prince of Promises, The Whispering Lord
Merodezch/Merodach (NH**) - Commander, Iron Duke of Dis, Outer Circle (Dispater)
Meresin (NH**) - Outer Circle (Baalzebul)
Minga (NH**) - Subordinate of Geryon
Moloch (NH**) - Former Grand Duke of the Sixth, Former Prime Minister of Hell, Horrid King, Prince of Tears
Morax (NH**) - Commander, Outer Circle (Asmodeus)
Moreau (NH**) - Outer Circle (Baalzebul)
Morsch (NH**) - Commander of Minauros' Armies, Duke of Minauros, Inner Circle (Mammon)
Mortifer (NH**) - Noble, Outer Circle (Bel)
Mulciber (NH**) - Compacted Devil (Baalzebul), Outer Circle (Baalzebul)
Murmur (NH**) - Outer Circle (Baalzebul)
Mysdemn Wordtwister (NH**) - Ruler of Grenpoli, Outer Circle (Baalzebul)

Nalebranc (BoVD) – Servant of Bel
Naamah (NH**) - Contessa of Duplicity, Inner Circle (Belial)
Neabaz (NH**) - Herald, Inner Circle (Baalzebul)
Nergal (NH**) - Commander, The Fetid Prince, Inner Circle (Baalzebul)
Nexroth (NH**) - Commander, Duke of Cania, Outer Circle (Mephistopheles)
Nicotho (NH**) - Outer Circle (Malagard)

Ocypete (NH**) - Outer Circle (Malagard)

Paimon (NH**) - Outer Circle (Asmodeus)
Pearza (NH**) - Member of the Dark Eight, Chief of Research, Subordinate of Adramalech
Penemue (NH**) - Watcher Lord of Writing, Subordinate of Lucifer
Philotanus (NH**) - Lord of **Expletive**, Outer Circle (Belial)
Phongor (NH**) - Chief Justice of Baator, Grand Inquistor of Baator, Hell's Inquisitor, Inner Circle (Asmodeus)
Podarge (NH**) - Outer Circle (Malagard)
Pollus Windscreamer (NH**) - Official Ruler of Jangling Hiter, Outer Circle (Mammon)
Proserpina (NH**) - Iron Duchess of Dis, Outer Circle (Dispater)

Quentil Paracs (NH**) - Baron of the Great Pass, Guardian of the Gate, Lord of Ribcage, Outer Circle (Bel)
Quitmath (NH**) - Unofficial Ruler of Jangling Hiter, Outer Circle (Mammon)

Rahbad (NH**) - Outer Circle (Baalzebul)
Regudel (NH**) - Majordomo, Subordinate of Bune
Rimmon (NH**) - Commander, Outer Circle (Asmodeus)

Saminga (NH**) - Baatezu of Undeath, Baron, Iron Duke of Dis, Outer Circle (Dispater)
Seilazar (NH**) - Outer Circle (Mephistopheles), Deceased (?)
Seragorn (NH**) - Outer Circle (Baalzebul)
Shemihazah (NH**) - Ruler of Dwimmerstrath, The Bowge of the Sorcerer's, Outer Circle (Malagard), Outer Circle (Baalzebul)
Sphandor (NH**) - Outer Circle (Mephistopheles), Deceased (?)
Sqiunnamorg (NH**) - Subordinate of Geryon
Sthenno (NH**) - Outer Circle (Malagard)

Tamiel (NH**) - Outer Circle (Baalzebul)
Tartach (NH**) - Legate, Inner Circle (Malagard)
Thlaac-mol (NH**) - Subordinate of Geryon
Tiamat (DotF/NH**) - Creator of Evil Dragonkind, The Chromatic Dragon, Outer Circle (Bel)
Tisiphone (NH**) - Inner Circle (Belial)
Titivilus (NH**) - Iron Duke of Dis, Scribe and Nuncio, The Chamberlain, The Confusor, The Herald, The Messenger, Inner Circle (Dispater)

Ulfrin (NH**) - Outer Circle (Mephistopheles), Deceased (?)
Ustyhrin-ja (BoVD) - Servant of Dispater

Vual (NH**) - Duke of Pleasure, Outer Circle (Bel)

Wiinsor (NH**) - Subordinate of Geryon

Yeddikadir (BoVD) – Servant of Bel, Servant of Belial (secret)
Ygganttu (NH**) - Subordinate of Geryon

Zagum (NH**) - Commander, Outer Circle (Asmodeus)
Zanth (BoVD) - Servant of Levistus
Zariel (NH**) - Angel of the Pit, The Destroyer, The Locust King, True Lord of the First (Imprisioned)
Zaebos (NH**) - Member of the Dark Eight, Lieutenant, Minister of Promotions, Outer Circle (Belial), Subordinate of Adramalech
Zapan (NH**) - Commander, Outer Circle (Belial), Subordinate of Adramalech
Zaphan (NH**) - Member of the Dark Eight, Minister of Immortal Diplomacy
Zepar (NH**) - Commander, Duke of Maladomini, Inner Circle (Baalzebul)
Zelinda (NH**) - The Fair, Wife of Cain, Lilim (Daughter of Malagard), Inner Circle (Malagard)
Zimmimar (NH**) - Member of the Dark Eight, Minister of Morale, Outer Circle (Mammon), Subordinate of Adramalech
Zymymar (NH**) - Prince of the South, Inner Circle (Bel)

* Yet More Archfiends (Book of Vile Darkness Web Enhancement)
** Arravis' DM Guide to the Nine Hells
*** Planescape™ On Hallowed Ground
~ Green Ronin Publishing’s Armies of the Abyss
~~ Dungeon Module B4, The Lost City, not originally a demon


----------



## Arravis (Nov 3, 2003)

You might find this useful...
http://www.knology.net/~pawned79/Arravis/28487-NineHells.zip


----------



## Alzrius (Nov 3, 2003)

These are all the demons and devils mentioned in 3E/3.5E true, but there are plenty of others from previous editions also.



			
				Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *Demons*
> Alzrius (DotF) -




Alzrius has been called the Living Flame, IIRC, in _Faces of Evil: The Fiends_ (or was it maybe _Hellbound: The Blood War_ or _On Hallowed Ground_?), a 2E _Planescape_ product.



> _Fraz-Urb'luu (DotF) - _




IIRC, this demon lord was called the Prince of Deception.



> _Vucarik (DotF) - _




Vucarik is known as Vucarik of Chains, though don't ask me why.



> _*Devils*
> Amon (YMAF*) - Deposed Duke of Hell_




Amon is called the Winter Wolf, IIRC.



> _Glasya (BoVD/DotF) - _




I know I've seen her refered to as the Princess of Hell.



> _Hag Countess, the (BoVD) - Lord of the Sixth_




The Hag Countess is itself a title...her real name is Malagard.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 3, 2003)

Thanks for the infromation. I am currently expanding the list.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 3, 2003)

*Update:* Added the Dark Eight and Lucifer, as well as many minor devils. Will continue working on this list tomorrow.

Cheers!

KF72

p.s. Does anyone know of a good source for the demons? i don't have _Faces of Evil: The Fiends_ or the _Hellbound_ boxed set anymore, had to sell them at one point for rent/food money.


----------



## Gez (Nov 3, 2003)

Green Ronin's books Legions of Hell and Armies of the Abyss contains several other (and several duplicates) archfiends.


----------



## Arravis (Nov 3, 2003)

Glad you could make use of my "Nine Hells" pdf


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 3, 2003)

I would have to look at their descriptions but here is info that you may find useful.

*Titles*:
Lord – Master – Keeper – Prince – Walker – Lurker – Sitter – Slayer – Desolate – Watcher – Devourer – Blocker – ?  

*Add-ons*:
Of Dark Places
Of Dark Secrets
Of Dark Dreams
Of Lost Lore
Of Forbidden Lore 
Of Swords against (name of other devil/demon/angel here – change swords to any other weapon)
Of the Azure Keep (change color and location, example: Cobalt Planes)
Of Keys (change to any object, example: Skulls)
Of Places between the Worlds
Of Gateways
Of the Roots of Hell (change Hell to another plane, example: Limbo)
Of the Army of Hell (change Hell to another plane, example: Limbo, change army to other force, example: Air Calvary)
Of Security
Of the Back Doorways
Of Things Unknown (change Things to something, example: hopes)


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 3, 2003)

Oh, I recomend having some fun with titles too, make some Auditors and Lawyers of things like Polices and Procedures, Records and History.


----------



## Olive (Nov 3, 2003)

Cool thread.

Since you mentioned Sep, he uploaded a link to a .rft file that lists his infernal heirarchy in his rogue's gallery thread at one point. It's very different from the standard DnD Hells, and doesn't mention several of the dukes who have gone on to play a major role in his SH, but it's a good place for names. I'm currently writing up my own heirarchy using MotP, BoVD, ToH and the Chris Pramas Nine Hells book, plus soem extra stuff from Legions of Hell.

It's mostly a player handout type thingy, so it's a list of names and ranks that doesn't tell the players anything about stats or even type in many circumstances, but it's going to have titles. There will probaby be a DM's version with much more info...

edit: it's also worth mentioning that Bensozia is dead, killed by Levitus.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 4, 2003)

I've updated the list to include which lesser devils are subordinate to the Lords of the Nine and the other Archdevils.



			
				Olive said:
			
		

> Cool thread.




Thanks, I thought so. 



			
				Olive said:
			
		

> Since you mentioned Sep, he uploaded a link to a .rft file that lists his infernal heirarchy in his rogue's gallery thread at one point. It's very different from the standard DnD Hells, and doesn't mention several of the dukes who have gone on to play a major role in his SH, but it's a good place for names. I'm currently writing up my own heirarchy using MotP, BoVD, ToH and the Chris Pramas Nine Hells book, plus soem extra stuff from Legions of Hell.
> 
> It's mostly a player handout type thingy, so it's a list of names and ranks that doesn't tell the players anything about stats or even type in many circumstances, but it's going to have titles. There will probaby be a DM's version with much more info...




COOL!!! So do you know roughly what page of his rogue's gallery thread it is on? (I don't have access to the boards search function.)



			
				Olive said:
			
		

> edit: it's also worth mentioning that Bensozia is dead, killed by Levitus.




Thanks for the info.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Olive (Nov 4, 2003)

This Nine Hells book you're using... where's that from? Is it that Pramas book from 2e?


----------



## Arravis (Nov 4, 2003)

Nope, it's the one I put together  (I posted the link as a reply above). It's a DM's Guide to the Nine Hells. It took longer to compile then I care to admit, lol.

Here is the link to it.
http://www.knology.net/~pawned79/Arravis/28487-NineHells.zip


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 4, 2003)

Arravis said:
			
		

> Nope, it's the one I put together  (I posted the link as a reply above). It's a DM's Guide to the Nine Hells. It took longer to compile then I care to admit, lol.
> 
> Here is the link to it.
> http://www.knology.net/~pawned79/Arravis/28487-NineHells.zip




And I thank you very much for it Arravis.


----------



## Olive (Nov 4, 2003)

Arravis said:
			
		

> Nope, it's the one I put together  (I posted the link as a reply above). It's a DM's Guide to the Nine Hells. It took longer to compile then I care to admit, lol.




I can imagine. I think I've seen an earlier version of it, with otu the flash cover.

Do you remember some of the texts you used? All DnD books? Or are there other gaming or RL books?


----------



## Arravis (Nov 4, 2003)

D&D books going all the way back to 1st edition and up to the 3rd edition BoVD, Dragon magazine articles ranging back several years, and stuff from the great guys at www.realmsofevil.net, .


----------



## dream66_ (Nov 4, 2003)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> COOL!!! So do you know roughly what page of his rogue's gallery thread it is on? (I don't have access to the boards search function.)




Sep's Rogue's Gallery thread is always on the first page.   If not someone will bump it in the next few hours here...  

It's called Eadric, et al.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 4, 2003)

dream66_ said:
			
		

> Sep's Rogue's Gallery thread is always on the first page.   If not someone will bump it in the next few hours here...
> 
> It's called Eadric, et al.




Umm, that's not exactly what I meant. I meant what page of Sep's THREAD is the uploaded .rtf of the heirarchy located on?


----------



## dream66_ (Nov 4, 2003)

/me blushes....

Umm opps...

Becuase of my mistake I searched it out and found it for you 

3rd page half way down.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 4, 2003)

dream66_ said:
			
		

> /me blushes....
> 
> Umm opps...
> 
> ...




Umm I found it the hard way but thanks anyway. Heh.

Looks real cool.


----------



## Olive (Nov 4, 2003)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Umm I found it the hard way but thanks anyway. Heh.
> 
> Looks real cool.




YEah, glad you found it. It's really just anmes, and you've probably got more than enough here now.


----------



## Arravis (Nov 4, 2003)

The list looks great btw, well done .


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 5, 2003)

posted deleted. updated file on page two.


----------



## Olive (Nov 5, 2003)

So are you going to expand the demons now? I migth be able to type in some stuff from Armies of the Abyss on the weekend if you want...


----------



## Pants (Nov 5, 2003)

You forgot Zuggtmoy.  I'm pretty sure that she's considered a Demon and not a God.

Zuggtmoy - Demon Princess of Fungi


----------



## ConnorSB (Nov 5, 2003)

Whoa... i though there would be a lot more demons... being reps of chaos, and given that almost every plane of the infinte planes of the abyss has an overlord dude...


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 5, 2003)

Olive said:
			
		

> So are you going to expand the demons now? I migth be able to type in some stuff from Armies of the Abyss on the weekend if you want...




I'd love to expand the list but I haven't had the time in the last 24 hours. Hopefully I will find more time on Thursday and Friday. If you want to add the demons from Armies of the Abyss to this thread then go ahead. I'll see what I can find in my Planescape and 3rd Edition references.



			
				Pants said:
			
		

> You forgot Zuggtmoy.  I'm pretty sure that she's considered a Demon and not a God.
> 
> Zuggtmoy - Demon Princess of Fungi




Cool, I'll add Zuggtmoy to the list.



			
				ConnorSB said:
			
		

> Whoa... i though there would be a lot more demons... being reps of chaos, and given that almost every plane of the infinte planes of the abyss has an overlord dude...




I'm sure there are more demons, I'm just not sure which references, I have, to look in. I'll get back to it either tomorrow night, Thursday, or Friday.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 5, 2003)

Rob,

At least you got the important ones.  Nice job.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 5, 2003)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Rob,
> 
> At least you got the important ones.  Nice job.




Yep, but I'm always looking for more unique demons and devils to add to my knowledge base. And once I get a copy of Anger of Angels, I'm going to start a angelic host list including named devas, plantars, etc. I can't wait to get my hands on The Book of Exhalted Deeds too.


----------



## Olive (Nov 6, 2003)

Ok, here are the names of the demon princes in _Armies of the Abyss_:

*Abaddon * - The Destroyer, Minister of Death and Havoc, Lord of the Bottomless Pit, King of Locusts
*Abraxas* - The Supreme Unknown, King of Pleroma
*Anarazel* - Guardian of a Thousand Faces, Ruler of the Caves of Chaos
*Astaroth* - Diabolus, Lord of the Terminal Archive
*Azazel* - Guardian of the Goat, King of Maldinach, the Desert of Broken Dreams
*Azidahaka* - The dragon of the Lie, Prince of Sraosha
*Behemoth* - The Great Beast, Lord of Duidan
*Decarabia* - Sovereign of the Seventy-Seven Airs, Queen of the Landless Aerie
*Eligor* - The Goodly Knight, Duke of the Endless Lists
*Flauros* - The Son of Suns, King of the Bloodprye Fields
*Gamigin* - The Soulcounter, Master of the Jagged Tor of Final Reckoning
*Haagenti* - The Ultimate Alchemist, Prince of Cerebulim, the Heremetic Horizon
*Ipos* - Lord of Masques, Duke of the Festive Everlasting
*Marbas* - Master of Fetid Change, Lord of the Soaking Canyon of Malignancy
*Nocticula* - Princess of Moonlight, Queen of Ablinikarn, the Evershifting Vale
*Raum* - Harbringer of the Apocalypse, Prince of Dizalakine, the Gate of Entropy
*Sabnach* - The Wormwood Protector, Lord of Restarion, the Rotting Palace
*Seere* - Patrol of Portals, King of the Final Highway
*Shax* - The Great Crippling Gaze, Master of Charnelhome
*Socothbenoth* - Patron of the Tents and Tabernacles of the Daughters, Prince of the Cathedral Thelemic
*Vepar* - Master of Angry Waters, King of Kolopan, the Seething Passage.

Lesser demon lords, and unaligned princes without realms:
*Eurynomus* - the Corpse Eater (unaligned)
*Malohin* - the Strangler (unaligned)
*Merihim* - guardian, general, confidant and science project of Marbas
*Rahu* - The Tormentor, surgeon of Azidahaka
*Shiggarreb* - (unaligned)


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 6, 2003)

*Arrrrgggg!!!*

 

The damn messageboard won't let me edit my post with the attached RTF version of the list. Thus, I am posting my newer version here:


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 7, 2003)

Ok, just to let everyone know, this is my last post on this thread. I've updated the list on the first page agian but haven't updated either of the two previous versions of the attached file.

I have a place whereI will be updating the file on a regular basis, but the location is off site at my World of Kulan yahoo group.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/worldofkulan/

Just look under the files section.

Cheers!

KF72


----------

